# Turtle River stocking



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Does anyone know when TRSP is going to be stalking the rivers with trout?

Has anyone fished for them?

If so is the fishing any good? Is it good only after stocking?

My family and I are considering going there for Memorial Weekend and thought we could do some fishing while there. However if the fishing is only good/decent when it was stalked then I don't know if I will bother with the poles. My 5yr old won't have an interest for long.

Anyone with experience is appreciated. BTW I have never tried fishing for the trout so any tips are appreciated too.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Tracer -

Turtle River is a FUN place to go! I caught my first rainbow on the fly there, and have had a lot of success with smaller fish (8" max) right after stocking. I also managed one 14" fish on spinning gear. I fished it in late April and early May around the bridges and in deeper pools in the park area. Give it a shot, you should still be able to catch them in late May too.

Remember, these are farm-raised trout, so they relate to food pellets and things of that size rather well. I used Berkley Powerbait Eggs, and I'm sure any egg-type bait or paste will do the trick. Also try out some night crawlers. If you plan on fly rodding them, try egg imitators, nymphs (Montana, Pheasant Tails, EZNymphs, Hare's Ears, etc.) and wet flies with long leaders on floating line or a sink-tip line.

I think it would be a fun time for the kids! Go for it and let us know how you do!


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks for the tips. I won't be using a flyrod (don't have one). I have always thought that would be a fun way of fishing but have never tried.

I went there last year or the year before and just had typical gear for walleye and bass. It kept my son busy but I knew I wouldn't catch anything which was fine, we only had his pole. This time though I thought I would bring one too. I was thinking just a bare hook and worm or corn or something like that, maybe a small spinner.

The only bridge I can think of is the one by the picnic shelter, we were north of that a bit. Are there more bridges? Where are the deeper pools? The only access to the river I know of is this one area but I never researched it much.

Also is there a size limit for them? I thought I needed a trout stamp but didn't see anything about that on NDG&F site? I still need a to get the license too (sportsman).

I don't know if we will go that weekend or not, wife was mentioning Storybook land in Aberdeen which both kids would enjoy (5&1). If their campground if full we are going to Turtle River, Fort Ransom, or maybe the Badlands. You have to love the opportunities we have. Come hotter months we don't go to these places since they don't have swimming places for the kids.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Any rod, 4- to 8-pound test line, a split shot, a plain hook, corn, marshmallows, crawler, whatever, should work just fine. Farm fish aren't too picky.

I know they stock it near the end of the month of April, or at least they have in the past. There are always fresh-stocked fish in early May - at least in my experiences since 2003.

There's a bridge near a picnic area that I fished, it's not the big bridge at the entrance, but is viewable on a map you can get at the park office. The stockies just find bigger holes to hold in, and that's one of them. I fished from the upstream edge of the bridge, and just bounced the shot-and-hook combo under the bridge. The same with a weighted nymph.

There are a few other deeper spots in the river, but you have to explore to find them. Try finding walking paths that go up from the big bridge by the entrance. Good luck!


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks I think this is where we will be going. I called and Storybook is booked for weekends the entire summer. I guess it is more popular than I realized.

The bridge your referring to sounds like the area we fished. I recall seeing the smaller trout but didn't think much of them. Maybe that is all you can get. I just know he will want to keep them and eat one and 4" isn't worth the effort to clean and cook, or I wouldnt' think maybe I am wrong I don't know never done rainbow before. Maybe I can go there this weekend too. I will have to see about that. Maybe just me and the 5yr old.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Well the weekend is over and we went to TR. The good part is my son caught numerous fish. The bad part is only one was of decent size. I caught one that was around 8-9". The majority we caught were 3-6" but he had a great time.

Now if I do this more often I will need to learn how to fillet them. I thought I knew but had a fair amount of bones.


----------



## Isaac (Jan 30, 2007)

I've fished turtle river in the spring while it was snowing (early-mid april). While a lot of people say they only catch little trout there, I have experienced that there are more big ones than people think. I've never tried using anything other than a spinner, which has seemed to work fine. The one thing to remember at turtle river is to only keep a couple trout every now and then. I release all my fish there because I like to fish it more often than just after stocking times.


----------



## heli_man (Aug 18, 2009)

I know, bringing this thread back from the dead.

I live next to the park, property actually butts up against the park. I've been learning how to fly fish and have been doing pretty good. While most of the time I am pulling little Rainbows out of the Turtle River (in the park), I have also found some slower moving pools before rapids have had some decent sized Rainbows in there.

I was talking to the guy who actually stocks the river. He said that they drop 1500lbs twice in the spring and once in the fall. He said to expect a lot of 6-8 pounders later in the fall.

I have noticed a definite increase in size of the ones I have been pulling out. I have also gone north of the park in the same river and have had some pretty good luck and seem to be pulling decent sized ones out up there.

If anyone is considering coming out, it is a fun little state park. There are tent sites for camping as well as a real nice RV section. The RV sites are secluded and lots of vegetation between the sites for privacy. Lots of trails for hiking and biking. Just make sure you bring your bug spray!!

If anyone has any questions, feel free to pm me.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Six to Eight Pounders!?! Are those what they're dropping in, or are those ones that make it through the years? I suppose some of them make it through the winters downstream and are able to move back up as summer wanes. I have seen pics of a 10-pounder that was pulled out waaaaay downstream, about halfway to the Red.

Post some pics, I sure do remember that place fondly!


----------



## heli_man (Aug 18, 2009)

That was my response too. I one on the line that slipped away when I was bending down to remove the fly. It was every bit of 5lbs. I didn't have a net and was trying to hold it against my leg in ankle deep water where I was standing. As I was bending down, it flipped a few times and unhooked itself. javascript:emoticon(':******:') Needless to say I was pretty upset about that.

I regularly see rainbows in the 4 lb range. I am just starting out fly fishing, so still for them. I have been all over that park and have a few favorite spots. When you come into the park and go past the main office...the first building you come to has a parking lot behind it. There is also a bike trail. Under that bridge are some pretty decent sized ones usually. I usually spook them away, but catch smaller ones there in the one pound and under category.

I have a ton of pics of the river that were on my laptop that just crashed. I will get some better pics and post them. Best thing is that I am within walking distance of the river.



njsimonson said:


> Six to Eight Pounders!?! Are those what they're dropping in, or are those ones that make it through the years? I suppose some of them make it through the winters downstream and are able to move back up as summer wanes. I have seen pics of a 10-pounder that was pulled out waaaaay downstream, about halfway to the Red.
> 
> Post some pics, I sure do remember that place fondly!


 :******: :******:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Wow! That is cool. I am glad you find some big ones! I did catch a few of the stockers right after they were dumped in under that same bridge in the early 2000s. The deeper holes, to my recollection, were the places to be early.


----------



## NoDakinWYO (Jan 3, 2010)

I am an avid fly fisherman as I now live in Wyoming, but I have fished the Turtle River and it is a great trout stream and offers a very unique experience in ND. Given the rather warm temps of the water, it makes sense to put the trout back. While fun to catch, they are of a marginal quality to eat and not at all like trout from a cold mountain stream. Also, the river is small and with no natural reproduction, will only give up trophy trout if the majority are returned and allowed to grow up.


----------

